
Documentation first - edward
http://joeyh.name/blog/entry/documentation_first/
======
tired_man
That's the traditional method of developing.

Requirements doc -> Functional Spec doc -> Technical Spec doc -> User Docs.

Or,

What you need -> How you'd like to do it -> How you will do it -> How it works

You're doing it just right.

Of course, to keep up with the times, you have to toss together any sort of
code and then write some half-assed docs that may or may not represent how the
app works (The Agile method: Wonder at the agility of developers dodging any
sort of spec-writing).

